# Boss V-Plow for Honda Big Red MUV



## rjlucas4th (Dec 12, 2010)

We just got this setup on the Honda Big Red MUV. Email me if you have any ?'s or are interested in this setup.
[email protected]


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome! But bundle up!


----------



## rjlucas4th (Dec 12, 2010)

I actually have an enclosure on another Big Red that also has the plow on it. I am a Honda dealer and have several of these for sale.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks nice.

I bet its' pricey though.

what power's the Blade Electric over Hydralic?

and does the Big Red has enough of a charging system to keep up with it?
just wondering.

still thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## rjlucas4th (Dec 12, 2010)

I uploaded a video today of it in action. I added the aux battery box from Honda just to make sure because I plan to add lights to them as well so I figured the extra power used by the lights and the plow may be too much but will be fine with the install of the aux battery kit. The kits retails for $3995 installed. The blade setup is the exact same as on a truck, minus the lights. It uses the same pump and all just like the truck plows. Its a bit overkill for your driveway, but still really cool and would be great for small lots and hard to get to places.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great. There is another guy on hear with a Big Red and Boss V.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks nice. and with the 2nd battery you should be OK just put a battery tender on the system when parked so that when you go out to plow snow your batts are at top level.

wish I had the $$ for something like that. 

sublime out.


----------

